# MB Quart Vera VS-1SW Subwoofer help



## ShangoY (Jul 16, 2009)

I am working on a DIY sub and purchased three of the amps from the Vera on the cheap. (400Watt RMS, 4 ohms) Does anyone have a manual for this or can send me a picture of the control panel? I got it to work fine with an Athena AS-P400 that has a bad amp, but would like to see an actual picture of the control panel (haven't see a close up anywhere on the web). Or if someone wants to be really nice, they can trace the pins from the panel to the amp.

Thanks,

Shango


----------



## Jack Hidley (Jan 11, 2008)

Shango,

PM with your e-mail address and I'll send you some photos.


----------

